# Game Thread: 76ers Vs Toronto Raptors (Mar. 25)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*March 25, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

Toronto Raptors (28-39) Vs Philadelphia 76ers (33-34)

@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*
Aired on: Comcast Sportsnet - Philadelphia; and Radio simulcast: 610 WIP

*Projected Starting Lineups:*

 



*Season Series:* Sixers lead series 2-1.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Philly is definately going to want some revenge after their loss in the ACC to the Raptors last time around.
Should be an entertaining game.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah! This will be very entertaining game..

Sixers:99, Raptors: 92


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Toronto Raptors Game Thread 

:wave:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to defend the three better. Last game Donyell Marshall alone dropped 12 on us and the Raptors set an NBA record of most threes made in a game. I think that we are finally getting ourselves together and should win this game.

*GO SIXERS!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know if I'm worried as much about Toronto's three point shooting, as I am of our inconsistency. I don't expect this game to be a blowout, but if we could get a win right here to build off that huge win on Wednesday we could start a little run that could go a long way to helping us next year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey support your Sixers, and bet your uCash points, because tonight is a win.. I can feel it. Go to the vBookie, sure some shady characters run it (especially that Petey guy) but this is easy uCash tonight. :biggrin: 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152514


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Come on Toronto Lets go lol


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> There should be a police stakeout at the Wachovia Center tonight. The Toronto Raptors got away with robbing, pillaging and spitting in the face of the 76ers' slow-response perimeter defense on March 13 in Canada, and they are in town looking for another easy victim.
> 
> The crime scene left by Donyell Marshall's NBA record 12-for-19 shooting (21-for-34 by the Raptors) from the arc was as embarrassing to the 76ers and head coach Jim O'Brien as it was horrific. The 128-110 loss was beyond season-low. The Sixers shot 51.6 percent from the floor (47-for-91), 10-for-25 from three-point range, dished 30 assists on 47 field goals... and were embarrassed!
> 
> ...


LINK

Anyone else here, ready to make claims that the defense is as improved as Kevin Mulligan says it is? Maybe I'm a little too cautious, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

The key is going to be how well Webber does against Bosh on the boards, IMO.

Last game Bosh beat him decently. Not to mention our usual lack of perimeter defense.

I feel like tonight is a big win, but I don't want to say its guaranteed. This team has let us down too many times before with its inconsistency.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I don't know if I'm worried as much about Toronto's three point shooting, as I am of our inconsistency. I don't expect this game to be a blowout, but if we could get a win right here to build off that huge win on Wednesday we could start a little run that could go a long way to helping us next year.


Well, if O'Brien has changed his defense at all, it can't be any worse.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Well, if O'Brien has changed his defense at all, it can't be any worse.


I hope it can't be any worse.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Dont worry Donyell is hurt and IF he plays he probably wont be the same


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

16 - 16. It's early, and the play on the Sixers end has been a little sloppy, we've had a couple turnovers so far, including a bounce pass from Iverson that just skipped off of Iguodala's hands.

Korver nailed two threes. It's interesting to hear about Donyell Marshall's injury, we'll have to keep an eye on it. Aaron Williams started for the Raps, and like always he's giving the Sixers problems.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Hopefully they build on their Detroit win.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Donyell Marshall is playing and the moment he came in, he nails a three. And just as I finished typing he nailed another one.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber and Iverson both have 10 points at the end of the first. The perimeter is still open, but it is better than before. Donyell Marshall is just a bad matchup for us because he does most of his dirty work outside and Webber's not capable of defending him out there, and we usually want to keep Sammy in the paint defending.

The more I think about it, O'Brien's plan of making the defense simpler for the big men by not having them have as much movement defensively doesn't work farily well against Toronto unless they're playing Bosh and Williams, or Bosh and Araujo in the front court.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Toronto's shooting almost 60% from the field, Donyell Marshall is 3-3 from beyond the arc.

If we're going to pull this game out, we need to score about 110, especially considering the pace and style of play this is. I thought something would carry over from Wednesday's win, but it doesn't look like much of anything has.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber's easily on pace for his best game as a 76er, he has 18 points already in the first half. Of course Donyell Marshall has 14 on the game, and is 4-5 from three point land. Right now the Sixers are down 51-50, and the Sixers just called timeout with Iverson holding his left hand.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber has 20 points in the first half, he is playing great. Of course on the other side, Donyell Marshall is having a great game with 19 points, 15 of which came from three pointers. Which leads us to a 61 - 61 halftime score.

The biggest surprise to me in this game, is how Marc Jackson isn't getting any playing time, and Rodney Rogers is the first (and only) big man off the bench.

On Toronto, Bosh and Marshall are really a two man show out there tonight and their games really compliment the other and they are almost impossible matchups for us.

Iverson came out fine from the injury after the timeout, it's not like anyone would expect him to sit out anyway.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Can't see the game tonight but caught a highlight on ESPN. Both AI and Cwebb with 22pts and Sixers up 78-71.

Go Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Right now AI has 29, CWebb has 28. Defense is MUCH MUCH better in the second half as evidenced by the slowed down scoring.

Donyell Marshall is just nasty when it comes to three point shooting, he just nailed his 7th in the game. Is 19 three pointers in two games Vs one opponent an NBA record?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hopefully the sixers can beat the .500 jinx tonight.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson hasn't been slowed down by the contact he had with his thumb earlier in the game, I'd actually say he's been playing better all around since. What's important is as of right now the team only has 10 turnovers, after starting the game off with four in the first quarter.

Rodney Rogers made his impact felt in this one with a barrage of bricks and airballs. The more I think about it the more I think Marc Jackson didn't play due to matchup problems, and that's understandable.. 

I'm concerned right now the defense is breaking down, and we're not getting anything off of our offensive possessions.. way too many one and dones, the team has to do a better job on the offensive boards.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Why The **** Is Josh Davis Out There?!?!?!?! It's The Fourth Quarter!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If they end up facing Detroit, Rasheed's going to have a field day.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Why The **** Is Josh Davis Out There?!?!?!?! It's The Fourth Quarter!!!


He's out there for the matchup on Donyell Marshall, and he's doing a pretty good job.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> He's out there for the matchup on Donyell Marshall, and he's doing a pretty good job.


What's wrong with Dalembert on Marshall?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Why The **** Is Josh Davis Out There?!?!?!?! It's The Fourth Quarter!!!


I was just about to ask that.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> What's wrong with Dalembert on Marshall?


It opens up the paint, since they don't have another shot blocker.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> What's wrong with Dalembert on Marshall?


Dalembert was struggling coming out to defend Marshall giving up some easy looks. I thought it was the good matchup, but it simply didn't work.

While Josh Davis has done a fairly good job on Donyell, he's missed two dunks since coming in, I guess you take the good with the bad.

The Raptors just had the chance to take the lead, but Jalen Rose missed the open jumper, and then got a technical. The Sixers hit the technical, Webber followed that up by hitting his shot, putting the Sixers up.. and then that Alston three was a back breaker.

I don't know why but Jalen Rose is still shooting despite his cold hand, and Rafer's hot hand.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is too close for comfort. I like Jalen's technical. What was it for?

PS - I don't get this game here in China, just watching on ESPN's website.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I don't know why but Jalen Rose is still shooting despite his cold hand, and Rafer's hot hand.


Rafer's just dropped another three on us. Why can't we defend the three?!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

101-101, with under a minute to go.

And Iguodala is stripped by Jalen Rose, there's 40 seconds left. In danger of saying the absolute obvious, we need a great defensive stand here.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Alleeeeeeen Iveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeersooooooooooon!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> This game is too close for comfort. I like Jalen's technical. What was it for?
> 
> PS - I don't get this game here in China, just watching on ESPN's website.


Jalen threw his headband.



> Rafer's just dropped another three on us. Why can't we defend the three?!


Was simply a bad matchup, Aaron McKie shouldn't have been out on him.

And just now on defense the Sixers forced the Raptors into a bad shot, the ball was batted around and Iguodala charged in and ripped the rebound down. And Iverson nailed a shot with 2.4 seconds left!

Come on defense, don't let Rafer Alston or Donyell Marshall beat you.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Wait they took out Dalembert for Davis? Never mind.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm so scared of Marshall right now... He always ****s on us.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WHOO!

Defying all logic, the Raptors go again to a cold Jalen Rose for a key shot and he missed. That's three seperate times where they had a chance to get the lead or tie, and they went with Jalen Rose.

That was a tough win, but all wins are good ones this time of year.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

WE win!! Finally!!! Back at .500!!!! Nice two game winning streak we got.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Wait they took out Dalembert for Davis? Never mind.


They brought Webber in for Dalembert; Davis in for Rogers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

According to the telecast, this is the first game since last January that two Sixers have gone for 30+ in the same game; it's also the first time it's happened in seven years in a game that ended in regulation.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great Game guys...


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

SixersFan said:


> The key is going to be how well Webber does against Bosh on the boards, IMO.
> 
> Last game Bosh beat him decently. Not to mention our usual lack of perimeter defense.


Bosh had a career night in reboundin wit 22 compare to Webber's 6


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Bosh had a career night in reboundin wit 22 compare to Webber's 6


Yeah, but who won? Bosh won't be happy. It's his birthday, he played a huge game, but he wants to win more than anything else. Sour note for him tonight.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

very exciting game, allen iverson is clutch


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rodney Rogers is a sloppy, sloppy man, I'm to the point where I'd move Josh Davis ahead of him.

The Iverson - Webber show was working perfectly, as the two man game was almost unstoppable at times, but it sacrificed a lot of touches for the rest of the team, which at points had us in trouble because of all those late fourth quarter misses.

We had six points off the bench, but right now we don't even have a player off the bench to provide an offensive spark with Salmons, Rogers, McKie, and Davis coming off.. they predictably combined for 6 bench points, three of which came from a John Salmons three pointer.

This was the first game of the year Jackson didn't play, with how Obie loves to play him I was shocked. Also Dalembert continues to play well with Chris Webber in town.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I understand that AI and Green aren't a good pair, and I agree with that. But if they want a bench spark. Why don't they just sit out AI for Green for 6 minutes a game?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> I understand that AI and Green aren't a good pair, and I agree with that. But if they want a bench spark. Why don't they just sit out AI for Green for 6 minutes a game?


Great question, unfortunately we have no answer for it. 

I think while Willie Green and Iverson while not an ideal pair, you could get away with playing them at points during the game and not lose out. I don't think anyone can convince me that playing Iverson and Green together is more harmful to defense than say playing McKie and Salmons is for the offense.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Great question, unfortunately we have no answer for it.
> 
> I think while Willie Green and Iverson while not an ideal pair, you could get away with playing them at points during the game and not lose out. I don't think anyone can convince me that playing Iverson and Green together is more harmful to defense than say playing McKie
> and Salmons is for the offense.


While they're not great on defense, I'm sure O'Brien could just tell Green to play hard or sit, I know which he'd chose. I don't like them on offense, because they both need the ball too much, and play the same way.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

By the way, Philly, you owe me 600 rep points for making me bet on the Sixers. :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> By the way, Philly, you owe me 600 rep points for making me bet on the Raptors. :biggrin:


Haha! Oh that's right, I'll break you off. :clown:


----------

